# cory worries...?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have 2 breeding peppered cory cats and about 12 1 inch long fry that hatched form the breeders. the male has a issue with balance...which i assume is from a swimbladder issue. the fry dont seem to have a swimbladder problem but 1 or 2 every now and then are deformed ( tale is to small for the rest of their body) and i havent noticed anything besides that till now.......now i have noticed that 1 juvy cory has his eyes bulging from their sockets and one has a white growth on its tale
my questions are:

can i treat what i assume to be popeye and tailrot in a small plastic bowl for a few days? since i have no hospital tank...im gonna treat with Melafix but do i still need to follow the directions exactly since the fish wont be in a ""tank""...

also what could be causein the few others to just be deformed..or maybe have a kinked spine??

ive read that popeye can lead to dropsy and could lead to a serious outbreak...does my situation sound like it would lead to an outbreak?

jason


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Check your ammonia level in the tank. It sounds like it may be rather high.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Check water first of all, as was said earlier. 
You didn't mention the size of the tank but it doesn't matter vaccum the gravel or bottom of the tank really well for the next 3 or 4 waterchanges.
Even if the ammonia, nitrates, nitrite levels are low do a series of small waterchanges ( 10-15% ) over the next week or two.

I'd treat the whole tank with melafix increase oxygen contentwith an airstone or power filter though. 
The deformities could be ammonia poisoning, heavy metals in the water, Lead Poisoning ? or just INbreeding. 

Might look to get a new Male for your breeding Female. to mix the gene pool up a little bit.
I like reverse trio's myself for breeding corycats 1 Female to 2 males.. I find it helps with fertilization .


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

im doing a 30 percent water change on the 30 gallon tank the fish are in and a good vacuuming...i noticed the nitrates are kinda high and i have seperated the sick cories. im treating the sick fish with melafix im dont wanna treat the whole tank with melafix...

so what im doing should help stop any outbreak right?


----------

